

Bram Cohen on Version Control best practices - mark_h
http://bramcohen.livejournal.com/52148.html

======
signa11
> Creating lots of branches takes a lot of time and energy,

bs. it just means that your version-control sucks at that.

> The history of a branch is hardly ever looked at.

bs. i am sure folks look at it all the time. at least i do

most of the other stuff seems reasonable though.

~~~
SwellJoe
"bs."

There are a few people who I would never want to argue with on a few subjects.

On the subject of revision control systems, here's the list of people I would
never want to argue with:

Linus Torvalds

Bram Cohen

Tom Lord

David Roundy

I'm sure there are others, but I don't know them by name...and that probably
means something about the ones I do know by name given that I'm not a VCS geek
and I don't use any DVCS system.

I'm not saying _you_ shouldn't argue with them. I just think I know who I'm
willing to take advice from merely on "authority". You'll need to be a more
effective salesman of your ideas, if you're to argue successfully in this
instance.

